# Klein Panel in Groß Panel



## aKKRUS (11. Nov 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem. 

Ich habe ein großes Panel mit einer JList. In der JList will ich mehrere Einträge von meinem kleinem Panel. 

Geht das? also sozusagen ein instanz einer klasse? glaub so nennt man das 

Mein kleines Panel heißt Testpanel und ich habe es so versucht

TestPanel newPanel = new TestPanel();

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Akkrus (11. Nov 2009)

habe die panels mit hilfe von netbeans erstellt, also drag and drop!


----------



## Marco13 (11. Nov 2009)

Unpräzise Beschreibung, aber schau dich mal bei "ListCellRenderer" um...


----------



## akKrus (11. Nov 2009)

hab grad eine Idee also...

ich versuch das zu gut beschreiben.

Also ich habe Panel1. Das Panel1 soll mir Daten anzeigen. Die Daten sind aber in einem anderen Panel2 schön nebeneinander angeordnet. also z.b.        Name         Vorname     Wohnort.  

Jetzt will ich das Panel 1 mehrere Panel2 hat also so z.b.

Alex         Senantra     berlin                       << das ist ein anderes panel aber von typ panel2
Maria       Lala            buxdehude                << das ist ein anderes panel aber von typ panel2
Name       Vorname      Wohnort                  << das ist ein anderes panel aber von typ panel2
Name       Vorname      Wohnort                  << das ist ein anderes panel aber von typ panel2        


Die vier Panels sollen in Panel 1 schön unter einander angeordnet werden

Hoffe das ist jetzt verständlich


----------



## Marco13 (11. Nov 2009)

JList oder nicht? Jetzt klingt es eher nach einem 

JPanel panel1 = new JPanel(new GridLayout(0,1));
panel1.add(new Panel2("La"));
panel1.add(new Panel2("Li"));
panel1.add(new Panel2("Lu"));
...
Ggf. in ein JScrollPane gepackt.


----------

